# Long Reef Sunday 27.05



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody up for a fish early Sunday morning at Long Reef?
Conditions should be good.
Hoping to pick up a reddie or two and maybe a king.
I havent been out since getting eaten by the sandmonster a couple of weeks ago.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm in. When?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sunday morning.
Launch at sun up.
Fish for a couple of hours then home.

Cheers

Wigg

PS have set up a long weekend.
I will be fishing on Friday too.
Probably early, will wait to check on conditions cause I always catch better fish on sunset rather than sunrise.
Let me know who is interested.

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

How'd you go today?

I should be there Sunday around 5:45 for a crack'o'dawn launch


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Was going out tomorrow but the lurgy has won. Hope to do MH on Sunday!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

unfortunately i didnt get out. Got stuck looking at a new job.
conditions were perfect.
looking good for the morning


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

thats no good Diveyak.
get better this week and we can try again next weekend.
maybe an arvo fish even during the week.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Wigg...................how bout tomorrow.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8012

Middle harbour seems to be interesting a few of us?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

It is a shame we werent out at Longy this morning.
Dropped in at about 10am.
Water like glass and no wind or swell.
All reports are excellent reds and kings everywhere with a sprinkling of Sampson fish.
Too good for me to pass up.
I will be there in the morning.
Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

love to join u guys 

looks like a goer at this stage...

will try a pick up some bait as back up :wink:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Would love to join you guys tomorrow, will be heading from N.Narrabeen, perfect conditions this morn. watching with the kids, yay...

Will leave inlet at dawn and head to LR

Dan


----------

